# Rate my sig!



## Quanno (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's my new sig. If you guys have some ideas, post them. oh, and please give your opinion on it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 16, 2008)

really good sig. All colours are good choise!!! But I doesn't like the black 
9.5/10


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 16, 2008)

It's nice, 8.5/10

But the height exceeds GBAtemp rules. (400x100)


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

it looks nice id give it 7/10 for me the background is really nice 
rate mine please


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 17, 2008)

boo yea ike ftw 
i liek ur ava


----------



## Quanno (Jul 17, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> boo yea ike ftw


----------



## Quanno (Jul 17, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> But the height exceeds GBAtemp rules. (400x100)


Before I use it as my new signature, is this better?

EDIT: Never mind, changed it


----------

